# Silver poodles



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cheryl4237 said:


> Does anyone know of a reputable breeder for silver standards? I know we just got Charlie, but we already know we want another one! Not for a year or two, but I'd still like to start researching. The silver poodles just take my breath away


Bibelot Poodles, Gravenhurst, Ontario, Canada.
Desertreef Poodles
Tintlet Poodles
Refinne Poodles

Spoospirit and Jester's Mom got a gorgeous boy a few months ago, but the kennel name is eluding me at the moment. MPS...Multiple Poodle Syndrome!!!


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

LOL
It's sad, I think I'm becoming obsessed


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the links. I wish I could find someone closer. I'm in Missouri, and I'm starting to think there isn't a single good poodle breeder in the whole state! The airlines have lost my luggage enough times to make me very nervous about having a pup shipped


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd highly recommend Karen at Desert Reef Poodles. I got my Vegas from Desert Reef and he is amazing!

Desert Reef Poodles - home


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

How about Pinafore, they are located in Tennessee and are known for their silvers. Is it too far???? Here's the link:

Pinafore Poodles


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Black Tie Poodles in Florida
BlackTie Standard Poodles

Parrishill Poodles
Spring 2010 at ParrisHill


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Bibelot Poodles, Gravenhurst, Ontario, Canada.
> Desertreef Poodles
> Tintlet Poodles
> Refinne Poodles
> ...


_Yes we did. Alfie, all champion lines both sides and parents tested. Pawzazz Kennels, Manotick, Ontario. http://www.paw-zazzkennel.com/Home_Page.html

Alfie is in the middle._


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cheryl4237 said:


> Thanks for the links. I wish I could find someone closer. I'm in Missouri, and I'm starting to think there isn't a single good poodle breeder in the whole state! The airlines have lost my luggage enough times to make me very nervous about having a pup shipped


You just have to be sure you get a direct flight, even if you have to drive to another airport. I will not send a puppy if it is not direct. Way too many things can happen otherwise.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Yes we did. Alfie, all champion lines both sides and parents tested. Pawzazz Kennels, Manotick, Ontario. http://www.paw-zazzkennel.com/Home_Page.html
> 
> Alfie is in the middle._


He has a lot of Parrishill ikn his pedigree doesn't he? Their dogs are lovely!


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

This is a little off topic re: breeders but shipping puppies was mentioned. My sister's dog goes on vacation with them a lot and she now goes only with WestJet, they do a wonderful job with her dog, their cargo cabins are all climate controlled so even if long on the tarmack no problems (most airlines don't have this). Having said that - YES, only ship direct flights.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am a Silver Poodle stalker (I watch the sites, pics and vids A LOT) lol!! I love them and hope you get one too. There were some great breeders mentioned!! Dessert Reefs are not only beautiful she tells a story with pics and vids while the puppies grow as well as a great deal of helpful information on her site. 

I got Suri as an adult dog from Tintlet and her dogs are beauties too, and Gloria is a wealth of poodle knowledge!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Desert Reefs avatar picture looks just like my Ben....I am breeding this coming fall to a cream female that produced 3 silvers, 4 creams and a black out of her last litter. Not that my poodles are as wonderful as some of these big kennels listed but they are sound and healthy and we love them.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I would recommend doing search on Pinafore before getting a puppy from that kennel.


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the suggestions! I want to wait till Charlie is at least a year old before we get another one, but I really want to start looking into breeders early. We got him from a byb. After stalking poodle forum, i realize that was probably very risky. I honestly didn't know. I thought that mom and dad on site, and a good feel for the breeder was enough. I never even considered having a pup shipped from out of state, so I was looking locally. I did find someone who had health testing and such,so they say, but the pups were only $5-600, and from what I have read here, that seems very low, since testing is so high. ssspoodles i think. But the dogs didn't look that great, not groomed well ect, and she also breeds labradoodles, and I didn't like that. So I went to see Charlie. She had his mom, aunt and grandmother as her dogs. They seemed healthy and happy, and were quit beautiful. The pups were kitchen raised, and very well loved and socialized. Missouri is full of puppy mills and mini puppy mills. And most places I called also bred many many different breeds, including, but not limited too, poodles. I didn't bother calling those back. Anyway, I felt very good about his breeder, who is a very caring person btw. But after getting so much information from this forum, I'm terrified that Charlie might develop a genetic problem. We'll just cross our fingers, because that's all we can do. I wouldn't trade him for the world. Anyway, for our next spoo, I want to get from a breeder that does all the testing ect. I want to KNOW that as many health issues as possible have been eliminated. Anyways, thanks again for the suggestions, I've already called a few. Btw, what about reds? I really like those too. And blacks, creams, browns, apricots......lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cheryl4237 said:


> Thank you all so much for the suggestions! I want to wait till Charlie is at least a year old before we get another one, but I really want to start looking into breeders early. We got him from a byb. After stalking poodle forum, i realize that was probably very risky. I honestly didn't know. I thought that mom and dad on site, and a good feel for the breeder was enough. I never even considered having a pup shipped from out of state, so I was looking locally. I did find someone who had health testing and such,so they say, but the pups were only $5-600, and from what I have read here, that seems very low, since testing is so high. ssspoodles i think. But the dogs didn't look that great, not groomed well ect, and she also breeds labradoodles, and I didn't like that. So I went to see Charlie. She had his mom, aunt and grandmother as her dogs. They seemed healthy and happy, and were quit beautiful. The pups were kitchen raised, and very well loved and socialized. Missouri is full of puppy mills and mini puppy mills. And most places I called also bred many many different breeds, including, but not limited too, poodles. I didn't bother calling those back. Anyway, I felt very good about his breeder, who is a very caring person btw. But after getting so much information from this forum, I'm terrified that Charlie might develop a genetic problem. We'll just cross our fingers, because that's all we can do. I wouldn't trade him for the world. Anyway, for our next spoo, I want to get from a breeder that does all the testing ect. I want to KNOW that as many health issues as possible have been eliminated. Anyways, thanks again for the suggestions, I've already called a few. Btw, what about reds? I really like those too. And blacks, creams, browns, apricots......lol


Colour preference is a personal thing, and whatever colour you decide on, make sure you see the testing results on the parents. Also get someone to teach you how to use Poodle Health Registry to see what testing, if any, is behind the parents. Not all breeders post their tests on OFA, and in that case, ask for copies of the test results.


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Colour preference is a personal thing, and whatever colour you decide on, make sure you see the testing results on the parents. Also get someone to teach you how to use Poodle Health Registry to see what testing, if any, is behind the parents. Not all breeders post their tests on OFA, and in that case, ask for copies of the test results.


How much testing, and of what. Is it only for the parents of a particular pup, or does it need to go back further? Is there a good book I could get that would outline everything for me? I just don't know enough, and I want to be very well informed for the next one.
Any and all information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'd highly recommend Karen at Desert Reef Poodles. I got my Vegas from Desert Reef and he is amazing!
> 
> Desert Reef Poodles - home


Anyone that had anything to do with Vegas must be amazing! He is the most handsome boy I have ever seem. Karen must be very proud


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

cheryl4237 said:


> How much testing, and of what. Is it only for the parents of a particular pup, or does it need to go back further? Is there a good book I could get that would outline everything for me? I just don't know enough, and I want to be very well informed for the next one.
> Any and all information would be greatly appreciated


We really need to make this a sticky. Testing for Standards:

Hips... Pennhip <.60 (my opinion <.50) or OFA Excellent, Good, Fair
Eyes..... CERF tested every breeding year
SA.... punch every two years
NE... does not affect buyer but shows due diligence 
Thyroid.... every year
Degenerative Myopothy... one time test
Von Willebrands..... one time test
Cardiac.... becoming more common of a test

I like to see that at least the parents and grandparents are tested. Testing results are often listed on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. If they are not listed, make sure you see hard copy evidence of testing. It is also important that you understand test results (e.g. it is poor breeding practice to breed a Fair to a Fair).

Poodle Health Registry is also very helpful, but woefully incomplete. It can be useful if you are trying to track a disorder or predict a health problem.


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Karen Green of Desert Reef Poodles is amazing! I highly recommend contacting her. She is not a big kennel and the few dogs that live at home with her are the best cared for pets I've ever seen. She loves silvers too!


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

Harley_chik said:


> I would recommend doing search on Pinafore before getting a puppy from that kennel.


I think that I read some opposition to Pinafore on another thread. Whats wrong with them?


----------

